# Dormosedan gel better than sedalin???



## horsehelper (2 October 2010)

Hi guys,

Dormosedan is a new sedative product on the market that could be ideal for my nervous (to be shod) mare and I am interested in your thoughts posisitve/negative stories it seems ideal as i wouldnt need to co ordinate the vet and farrier all the time as sedalin doesnt touch her and this new one is supposedly stronger

More info

http://www.vetsonline.com/actualites/detail/28614/janssen-launches-gel-based-horse-sedative.html

Thanks


----------



## sjdress (2 October 2010)

I will be watching this with interest as i have the same problem with my horse.  Sedalin hardly works and getting very expensive for vet and farrier!!


----------



## horsehelper (2 October 2010)

Well I heard about it off my friend who has trouble shoeing and her vet thought of her when the rep came in (considerate vet) but we have a five week wait before shes due again. Apparentley it was £28 and you put a small dose under their tongue and leave them quiet. my vets coming wednesday so im hoping some HHO's offer their stories before then but it has to be worth a go.


----------



## star (2 October 2010)

it's the same drug that used IV to dope them properly (although it's used in combination with torbugesic when given IV)  I'd just be careful what situations I used it in on its own because it will make them look quite dopy but they'll still have all their kick reflexes about them.  This is why domo is always used with torb when given IV.


----------



## dressagecrazy (3 October 2010)

I was told about this a few weeks ago by a vet who works in Newmarket, there using it a lot on Stallions. 
She told me it was really good for long term use, atm im having to keep my boy sedated most days due to his injury on Sedalin which is becoming a bit hit miss or maybe atm.


----------



## Ella19 (3 October 2010)

Domosedan is strong, we send a warning out to all owners with it. You can not be so hit and miss with your doesing as you may be with sedalin. Overdose your horse and it has serious consequences, this is not a sedative to be taken lightly.


----------



## Sneedy (4 October 2010)

My friend used it yesterday to clip her mare (usually has to have the vet to sedate as nothing else works).  She had to put the whole syringe under her tongue and then wait!!  The result was very positive, she got all her hair off bar her head, so pretty amazing really, and much cheaper!
Agree with Ella19, it is a serious sedative so should be handled with care!!


----------



## ImogenBurrows (4 October 2010)

horsehelper said:



			Hi guys,

Dormosedan is a new sedative product on the market that could be ideal for my nervous (to be shod) mare and I am interested in your thoughts posisitve/negative stories it seems ideal as i wouldnt need to co ordinate the vet and farrier all the time as sedalin doesnt touch her and this new one is supposedly stronger

More info

http://www.vetsonline.com/actualites/detail/28614/janssen-launches-gel-based-horse-sedative.html

Thanks
		
Click to expand...




Ella19 said:



			Domosedan is strong, we send a warning out to all owners with it. You can not be so hit and miss with your doesing as you may be with sedalin. Overdose your horse and it has serious consequences, this is not a sedative to be taken lightly.
		
Click to expand...

The domo gel is an actual sedative (alpha2 agonist) whereas sedalin is a tranquillizer (acepromazine).  You will actually achieve reliable sedation with the domo gel, and it is very similar to the levels achieved with intravenous domo.  

I have been using this on difficult horses, especially for those who hate needles (and me!!! ) and it is working marvellously!

While I agree to some extent with Ella's quote above...don't be too afraid.  Really difficult horses about 500kg I'm giving a whole tube (3mls) to and it's a lovely sedation level, minimal wobbling etc.  Was great for vacc and teeth in super vet phobic horse!!! loved it!

However, each horse's response will be different so I would encourage you to use a weigh tape and speak to your vet who will know what the horse is likely to cope with dose wise.  As with any sedative (i/v or otherwise), the horse may still respond sharply and negative to stimuli it doesn't like....i.e. may still kick!! So still be aware and be careful. 

Use it and feel the love 
Imogen


----------



## loopylucifer (5 October 2010)

so how much is it compared to sedalin? and how good is it for clipping?


----------



## ImogenBurrows (6 October 2010)

loopylucifer said:



			so how much is it compared to sedalin? and how good is it for clipping?
		
Click to expand...

 Hiya!!! 

It is considerably more 
Sedalin about £15-£20 per tube? Domosedan gel £25-£30 per tube 
Sedalin 10mls - dose on the pack for moderate sedation for 500kg 2.5mls (I reckon it's best part of tube for a proper naughty one....)
Domo 3ml- dose on pack 2.5mls for sedation for 500Kg...but gets awesome results and is MUCH more likely to get you a subsequent vet visit with a designer half clip when they woke up!! .  

Imogen


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (7 October 2010)

I was talking about this to my vet yesterday. She explained that it is absorbed through the mucus membranes, and you have to put it underneath the tounge, or rub it under with your fingers.  You mustn't squirt it down the mouth as your would a wormer or sedalin, otherwise you wont get much effect.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (7 October 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			I was talking about this to my vet yesterday. She explained that it is absorbed through the mucus membranes, and you have to put it underneath the tounge, or rub it under with your fingers.  You mustn't squirt it down the mouth as your would a wormer or sedalin, otherwise you wont get much effect.
		
Click to expand...

Correct - sounds hard but most of our owners seem to have found this no problem.


----------

